# If you're gunna use a teleportation device, don't test it on deli cups.



## Paradoxica (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok so I was a little bored last night and decided to make this...












I should have it all set up and running later today.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 7, 2012)

what ya gonna put in it?


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> what ya gonna put in it?


I would live in it.


----------



## petoly (Sep 7, 2012)

you just gave me my next diy project =) you sir are a genious.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea it wasn't that hard to do it just takes a lot of glue.

I'm either gunna put a bunch of ghosts nymphs or some cryptic mantises in there.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 7, 2012)

Really cool!!! I now have ideas


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting. But for mantids?


----------



## petoly (Sep 7, 2012)

why not? I like how the side cup lids act as cross ventilation too I wouldn't put a mantid molting to adulthood in there, but once it's an adult your medium size mantis could live in there.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 7, 2012)

It would be perfect for those semi-communal mantids like Creos and Idolos.


----------



## petoly (Sep 7, 2012)

here's my version of the contraption. I figured vertical is key so I went that way.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice one, I dig it.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 8, 2012)

Four deli cups still looks way too small for me. Get up to 10 and maybe we can talk. =p


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 8, 2012)

It's like a habitrail for mantids.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 8, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Four deli cups still looks way too small for me. Get up to 10 and maybe we can talk. =p


That's part of the beauty of it, you can attach more cups to another lid and just pop it into place


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 8, 2012)

I just googled habitrail  That's sort of what I was thinking of while making it


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll just buy another jar of cheese balls. Filled with good sticks it has a lot more room and all you have to do is eat the chese balls. YUMMY! :lol:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 8, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'll just buy another jar of cheese balls. Filled with good sticks it has a lot more room and all you have to do is eat the chese balls. YUMMY! :lol:


I'd rather pay $8000 than have to eat those.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 8, 2012)

Very cool Idea, but I would glue a base to it so they don't "shake rattle and roll" accidentally.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Pay me 8000 and I'll eat um for you AND I'll even let you keep the empty tub ;-)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ruaumoko said:


> Pay me 8000 and I'll eat um for you AND I'll even let you keep the empty tub ;-)


I like the tubs for mantids and loved the cheese balls until I got a different brand. Those cheese balls were so horrible that my dog wouldn't even eat them. The ones from Costco are good.

Cool deli up sculpture, I agree that it needs a base.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 8, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I just googled habitrail  That's sort of what I was thinking of while making it


Make one that stretches all around your room then take some pictures.


----------



## mantid_mike (Sep 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Very cool Idea, but I would glue a base to it so they don't "shake rattle and roll" accidentally.


I was just about to say this. Looks good though and its cool that it can come apart for cleaning.


----------



## petoly (Sep 8, 2012)

the one I built is actually really sturdy as base. my mantis this morning was on the other side so apparently she travels =)


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 11, 2012)

I finally got a pic of it all set up. I kept it as simple as possible to make it easy to clean, I also glued in some plastic mesh to give them a better grip for molting.

It's hard to see but there's 35+ ghost nymphs in there







It's working just how I wanted it to, they have divided pretty evenly into the there sections.


----------



## petoly (Sep 12, 2012)

looks awesome dude. Not that ghosts are cannibalistic, but for the cannibalistic species I Feel like this contraption might reduce that since everyone spaces out and they have their own compartments for smaller groups. instead of a bunch of them in one cup.


----------



## JSaff86 (Sep 12, 2012)

im definitely gonna steal this idea once i hatch some nymphs


----------



## gripen (Sep 12, 2012)

Now someone please do this with 80 oz containers...


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 13, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I finally got a pic of it all set up. I kept it as simple as possible to make it easy to clean, I also glued in some plastic mesh to give them a better grip for molting.
> 
> It's hard to see but there's 35+ ghost nymphs in there
> 
> ...


That looks great all they need now is the exercise wheel but seriously I do like it and its a conversation piece


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 13, 2012)

gripen said:


> Now someone please do this with 80 oz containers...


I think they be too wide, so you'd end up cutting too much off each cup for it to be worth it. I could see a 32oz cup connecting one 80 with communal mantids and the other has hatching flies.

Or put adult makes in one site and females in the other for a safe breeding environment(the male shouldn't come unless the female is calling and ready).


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow. cool idea. i have an ooth that is gonna hatch soon, i might use this idea XD


----------

